# Is the shampoo recipe better than store bought?



## brandi (May 30, 2013)

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.ca/2010/05/shampoo-modifying-basic-shampoo-recipe.html

I want to make my own liquid shampoo but I havent researched the ingredients.  What makes this handmade shampoo better than grocery store shampoo?


----------



## lsg (May 30, 2013)

Susan's site is great, in fact I bought her e-book download on shampoos and conditioners.  Making your own shampoo gives you the advantage of adding eco friendly, mild surfactants and your choice of additives to the recipe.  It is definitely not as cheap as buying shampoo from the Dollar Store, but your get a better product.  Buying speciality shampoos can be very expensive.  I advise buying Susan's book and reading it through.


----------



## brandi (May 31, 2013)

I want to buy all of her books at a bulk price.  I messaged her but didnt get a response.  She should put them on amazon!


----------



## brandi (May 31, 2013)

And her blog is amazing.  She should put ads on it as well!


----------



## lsg (May 31, 2013)

Her books are available as digital downloads from Lotioncrafter, but there is no bulk price.

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/lotioncrafter-premium-ingredients-digital-downloads/


----------



## DeeAnna (May 31, 2013)

Susan spends a fair amount of time to do product testing and keep her blog going. All this is done as an unpaid labor of love. 

Her books are mainly compilations of her blog posts, but organized and indexed. Information in her books might be easier to find, but the info is all there on her website for free, except for the time required to find it. 

She makes no money off her book sales -- all of the profits go to the youth group she volunteers for. 

Susan does not accept advertising because she wants to be able to "tell it like it is" without worrying about keeping advertisers happy.

I personally feel it is a privilege to buy her books at her asking price as my heartfelt thanks for all her hard work and dedication. There is soooo much information on her website completely for free. I do not have it in my heart to even think about asking her for a "discount".


----------



## brandi (May 31, 2013)

DeeAnna said:


> Susan spends a fair amount of time to do product testing and keep her blog going. All this is done as an unpaid labor of love.
> 
> Her books are mainly compilations of her blog posts, but organized and indexed. Information in her books might be easier to find, but the info is all there on her website for free, except for the time required to find it.
> 
> ...




You are right about the discount I just cannot afford to buy them all.  I bought two books by someone else and they do not compare to what is on her blog.  You just dont see any sites without ads with really good information.  I wish I could afford to donate.


----------



## Lindy (May 31, 2013)

I buy them as I can afford them.  Susan is an amazing lady and is probably one of the most generous people with her knowledge and time that I have ever had the joy to encounter...


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey, Brandi, I know where you're coming from. Been there too. Which of Susan's books were you wanting the most, if you had to choose?


----------



## brandi (Jun 1, 2013)

Im probably going to buy the shampoo book soon.  Are you familiar with her recipes?  Do any of them compare to WEN?  I have never tried that brand but it is really popular. I am having issues with store bought shampoos where my scalp hurts after I use them.  My hair is also thin. 

 I also really like a commercial lotion:  https://www.waxcenter.com/products/slow-it-body-lotion   ...not because it slows hair growth but it is really silky and I would like to  make something similar.  I will buy her lotion book next.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 1, 2013)

Brandi I haven't had a chance to look at Wen.  Do you have an ingredient list?


----------



## brandi (Jun 1, 2013)

http://gouldyloxreviews.blogspot.com/2012/07/Wen-Ingredients-Comparison.html


----------

